# My granddaughters art as she progresses:



## Pappy (Aug 12, 2021)

Almost finished with “Joyful”!! I have spent over 45 hours on this portrait and think I have another three to go.  This portrait by far is my most intensely detailed drawing to date. Excited to start my next drawing and happy with all that I’ve learned from this one. #coloredpencil #coloredpencildrawing #sellyourart #realisticdrawing


----------



## Chet (Aug 12, 2021)

Fantastic. We had a guy in high school who had the same kind of talent. The definition of "talent" really manifests itself when someone with that kind of artistic ability is compared to someone without like myself. You either have it or not.


----------



## Lara (Aug 12, 2021)

That's unbelievable!! So interesting to see in progression too. Thank you.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2021)

Amazing talent!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2021)

Always impressed with her art @Pappy, it does seem to be constantly improving.  She is a hard working and very talented young lady.


----------



## Remy (Aug 12, 2021)

That's amazing talent!


----------



## Jules (Aug 12, 2021)

So talented.  Is that woman someone you know.  She’s beautiful.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2021)

WoW!!!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 15, 2021)

The finished product. Seems to be stating a new one:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 15, 2021)

And here is my beautiful granddaughter, the artist, but she must have fallen into a can of red paint as the last time I saw her her hair was jet black.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 19, 2021)

It’s slowly coming along:


----------



## Pam (Aug 20, 2021)

So talented! I must show them to my youngest granddaughter (aged 12). She loves doing artwork and especially pencil drawing and I think she'd love to see these.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2021)

The finished product:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 2, 2021)

Just awesome


----------

